# Exhausted! Great Pyr escape



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

The farm I work on has 3 GP's that run in various pens with their alpacas. Today, while I was separating some young alpacas for weaning, their GP escaped the pen and took off. I got the youngsters where they belonged, with a lot of pulling and tugging, then went looking for Thor, the GP. He had taken off toward the back of their 35 acres, and I could see him at the edge of a field they just logged out. So, I go out calling him. He stops, looks at me and takes off running around the field. He finally took off into the woods and I followed. He would allow me to get within 5-10 feet of him, but kept up a decent trot so I couldn't quite catch him. Crossing the creek several times, up and down hill on paths I had never been on. He finally got his nose into something long enough for me to get a hand on his collar. By then, I was lost! I called my boss and tried to describe what I could see from where I was in the woods. She couldn't help, so I kept walking and finally found a gravel road. I called her again and now she knew where I was, so she called a man that's been working on a cabin for her and asked him to come get me. He helped me load Thor in the truck and got us back to the alpaca pen. I probably walked 5 miles today at a brisk pace and on rough terrain. That was after all my other work was done. My body is tired!! 

My boss couldn't believe I was willing to take the time to hunt him down. I couldn't stand the thought that he might get in with someone's livestock and get shot.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I bet you're tired! But that was a good, good thing you did! I'm proud of you :goodjob:


----------

